#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Νέοι Μηχανικοί - ανεργία - σεμινάρια

## Dimitris80

καλησπέρα, 
είμαι καινούργιος στην παρέα και νέος πολιτικός μηχανικός. Πήρα το πτυχίο μου τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο μετά από 9 χρόνια σπουδών λόγω προσωπικών προβλήμάτων. 
Από τότε είμαι άνεργος και από ότι έχω καταλάβει θα είμαι για αρκετό καιρό ακόμη. Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη/συμβουλή σας στο εξής: απόφάσισα να αξιοποιήσω το χρόνο της αναμονής για μια εργασία με σεμινάρια/επιμόρφωση. Δεν ξέρω όμως προς τα που κατευθυνθώ και δεδομένου ότι το κόστος των σεμιναρίων είναι υψηλό αναγκαστικά πρέπει να επιλέξω ένα. Τι θεωρείτε ότι θα μπορούσε να αξιολογηθεί θετικά από ένα εργοδότη για ένα νέο μηχανικό που δεν έχει προϋπηρεσία. 

- Η γνώση ενός "δύσκολου" λογισμικού π.χ Σεμινάριο σε Autocad Civil 3D 
- Η γνώση ενός εργαλείου διαχείρισης π.χ Σεμινάριο Ms Project 
- κάτι άλλο. 

οι γνώμες σας θα ήταν ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμες για μένα.

----------


## leo

Σε ποιο τομέα της Επιστήμης του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού νιώθεις τον εαυτό σου δυνατό; Στατικά; Υδραυλικά; Γεωτεχνικά; κλπ

Με τι θα ήθελες να ασχοληθείς;   Σύνταξη Μελετών Στατικές- Αρχιτεκτονικές; Άδειες; Εργοταξιακά; 

Έχει πολλές επιλογές ένας Πολιτικός Μηχανικός.

Στις μέρες μας η γνώση ενός Στατικού Προγράμματος και Αρχιτεκτονικού θεωρώ πως είναι επιβεβλημένη αν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς με μελέτες.

Σεμινάρια γίνονται πάρα πολλά και ίσως αυτό το πάγωμα των προσλήψεων και της δυσκινησίας των προσλήψεων να είναι αρωγός για την επίτευξη της εκμάθησης και της επένδυσης στην γνώση.

----------


## Dimitris80

Πιστεύω ότι θα ήθελα να ξεκινήσω με Εργοτάξιο. αλλά από ότι έχω καταλάβει από αγελίες που βλέπω το εργοτάξιο θέλει προϋπηρεσία. οπότε το ψάχνω γενικά. Έχω παρακολουθήσει σεμινάρια Autocad και Stereostatika και τώρα το ψάχνω για το τι άλλο θα ήταν χρήσιμο. επειδή οι περισσότεροι εδώ εργάζεστε θα ήθελα την αίσθησή σας για το τι θα μπορουσε να εκτιμηθεί ως προσόν ακόμη και αν δεν το απαιτεί η συγκεκριμένη θέση.

----------


## leo

Σίγουρα η ξένη γλώσσα και ιδιαίτερα για εργοτάξιο........

Σίγουρα ΕΚΩΣ-ΕΑΚ και σήμερα EC2-EC8 να έχεις μια άποψη, αν όχι να εντρυφήσεις καθώς επίσης και ΓΟΚ.

Εν κατακλείδι αφού δίνεις ενδιαφέρον στον Κατασκευαστικό Τομέα υπάρχουν πολλές βιβλιογραφίες με Κατασκευαστικά Θέματα που θα σε βοηθήσουν και θα σε μυήσουν στον κόσμο του εργοταξίου και της κατασκευής.

----------


## Ubiquites

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτά που μοιράζεσαι leo. Ευχαριστώ και εγώ με τη σειρά μου.

----------

